# Swamp Dog Trial



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone have information on this trial?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

CB's to open 4th, 14 dogs:3, 12, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 32, 36, 39,43, 45, 51, 58
back at Bill Thompson's 8 am


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the callbacks...good luck to everyone. 

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any news on derby?


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

anybody know the results?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

or which dog Joanna handled in the Am to the third and which dog art handled to the 4th in the Am?


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

JKOttman said:


> or which dog Joanna handled in the Am to the third and which dog art handled to the 4th in the Am?


Joanna got third with Gabby in the am


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Art got 4th with Spirit


----------



## Patti S (Jun 5, 2014)

wsligh said:


> Joanna got third with Gabby in the am


Huge congratulations to Joanna and Gabby with their 3rd in the AM!!!!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Tough to get results for this trial.........


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Results are on Entry Express


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

THANK YOU!-Paul


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Joanna Lewis, on your Derby 3rd with Seaside's Shot in the Dark! Dash has seven placements, Res Jam, and Jam in 10 starts with 15 points. Can we say consistent? Way to go!

rita


----------

